# Does millet expire?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I have millet that I bought about a year ago. They have been kept in a ziploc bag all this time and since I only have Sunny, I don't give him millet all that often anymore (cuz he's on a diet of pellets and mixed seeds plus veggies, eggs, etc. with the occasional yoghurt drop, nutriberry or whatnot so millets got "pushed outta the way"  ).

My question is, is the millet still good? It still looks exactly the same as when I first got it. Should I have kept it in the fridge or something? I want to make sure it's still safe to give to Sunny or if I should just throw it all out and buy fresh ones. Please advise. Thanks.

Annie and Sunny


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't had any around for that long, but I'll feed millet that's upwards of 6 months old. It's probably a bit stale, but I've never noticed any strange smell or texture to it.

I'd check it for a moldy or dusty smell, but other than that I'm sure it'd be fine to feed. My Nana buys her millet by the pound, so when she purchases hers, she puts it into the freezer and pulls it out as needed.

I go through my millet pretty quick since Rio is having trouble keeping weight on as she gets older. So, she always has a sprig in there and eats that in addition to her regular diet of greens, pellets, and seeds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya just watch for a sharp mouldy smell. it may not look mouldy but it can smell it.


----------

